# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  dvd αυτοκινητου

## xazopartalos

Εχω το dvd της φωτογραφιας το εχω κανα 2μισι χρονια και σημερα μετα απο καμια εβδομαδα πηγα να το ανοιξω αλλα μολις το ειδα τα επαιξα οπου υπηρχε ασπρο χρωμα εγινε ροζ απο τι να ειναι??? :Confused1: 

http://www.audiovox-germany.de/uploa...0_haupt_02.jpg

----------


## HFProject

Επειδή στη photo δεν φαίνεται και το μοντέλο δεν το γνωρίζω, η οθόνη είναι ενσωματωμένη ? ή με καλώδια ?

----------


## xazopartalos

Δεν  ειναι προβλημα της οθονης ουτε τον καλωδιων που μεταφερουν σημα απο το dvd στην οδονη που βγενη αλλα το ιδιο το dvd δηλ κατη επαθε καποια πλακετα η εαν εχει καποιο ποντεσιομετρο χρωματων θελει καποιο σπρει

----------


## HFProject

Μου μοιάζει σαν πρόβλημα με το component video αυτό πάντως.

----------


## xazopartalos

Την πατησα ε?????
Φτιαχνετε??

----------


## mystaki g

Κοιταξε στο menu /υπαρχει επαναφορα συστηματος;/Δεν μας λες το μοντελο και βγαλε καμια φωτογραφια/Η οθονη 100% ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## xazopartalos

Εχει κουμπι reset το εκανα και αυτο αλλα τιποτα :Sad:

----------


## Chris Valis

Xazopartale θέλει αλλαγή η ccfl λάμπα (λάμπες). Είναι κοινό πρόβλημα. Αγόρασε από το ιντερνετ με βάση το πόσες ίντζες είναι η οθόνη.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## xazopartalos

Οταν βαλω τηλεοραση ολλα καλα μονο στο dvd (η τηλεοραση εχει χορια αποκοδικοποιητη σηματος) μου το κανει δεν ειναι σιγουρα απο την οθωνη.

----------

